

Achieving Personal Goals (The Crazy Story of How We Built PlentyOfTweeps.com) - loquace
http://30sleeps.com/blog/2010/09/06/achieving-personal-goals/

======
snitko
That's a great story and a decent service. I especially liked the part about
going on a date with someone you met on the dating site you yourself built.
You're living my dream, man. That's what they call taking your life in your
own hands.

I have a feature request however. It's actually a difficult one and I guess
you won't consider it, but wouldn't it be wonderful if the website analyzed
tweets and built recommendations and matches, like okcupid does?

~~~
loquace
You're not the first person to mention that point, and I think it is a good
idea. But indeed, like you say, it's a pretty difficult one, and not something
I intend on putting time into for the moment.

